# B'Twin Elops 520 Mega Range Mod



## HMS_Dave (8 Apr 2020)

My partner 6 months ago brought a lovely Elops 520 from Decathlon and she loves it. She gets groceries in it, we go on bike rides down the canal with it and generally potter about. However, With a large load she struggles with inclines a little and ive been looking for a solution to help her. In 95% of circumstances its 6 speed is adequate. So, is it possible to screw on a 6 speed mega range freewheel onto the hub? It has a 34 tooth sprocket rather than a 28 at its lowest which should help. Is it necessary also to buy a new derailleur also? Im mechanically minded and i can't see there being an issue but i thought id get some advice from more experienced bike fettlers. The other options are also to electrify the bike but we both would rather try a more conventional path first.


----------



## All uphill (8 Apr 2020)

As you are mechanically inclined have you thought about getting a new rear wheel with free hub and putting on a new shifter and 8 speed cassette? 

I did that on Ms AU's bike with great results. I was very popular (for a short while, till I did something stupid).


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Apr 2020)

All uphill said:


> As you are mechanically inclined have you thought about getting a new rear wheel with free hub and putting on a new shifter and 8 speed cassette?
> 
> I did that on Ms AU's bike with great results. I was very popular (for a short while, till I did something stupid).


I could cope i reckon. I worked on cars for years. Didn't really give that a thought to be honest!


----------



## raleighnut (8 Apr 2020)

What's on the front ?


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> What's on the front ?


It has the standard 28 inch rim. Same as on the back.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Apr 2020)

(I think he means chainset, it's a single)
It's not going to be simple or particularly cheap but it's doable.
You should be able to find a new wheel which takes a cassette, maybe 9 speed, from eBay to take the 45c tyre. You'll also need a new derailleur, shifter, cassette and chain. Putting it all together shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Apr 2020)

raleighnut said:


> What's on the front ?





Cycleops said:


> (I think he means chainset, it's a single)
> It's not going to be simple or particularly cheap but it's doable.
> You should be able to find a new wheel which takes a cassette, maybe 9 speed, from eBay to take the 45c tyre. You'll also need a new derailleur, shifter, cassette and chain. Putting it all together shouldn't be too hard.


It is a 40T single crank...


----------



## Cycleops (8 Apr 2020)

Just thinking, it may be possible to put a double or triple chainset on the front but you would have to loose the chain guard. You'd additionally just need a shifter and front derailleur.
You won't have any guides for the cable but screw on one's may be available.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Apr 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> It is a 40T single crank...


Ah, I was gonna suggest a smaller inner but if it is a single (with chainguard) that knocks that on the head, also if it has a 14-28 on the back it is likely to be a short cage mech on the back so you'll need a new un if you fit a 'Mega Range' freewheel.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Apr 2020)

I think she might want to keep the chain guard if possible. Ive been doing some digging and i can get all the parts relatively inexpensively. Shimano in their 'low end' tourney range do a 'mega range' derailleur as well which suggests that is probably a requirement of a mega range freewheel. I may try that first and see how she gets on with it and go from there with either a new crank set or wheel. Thanks for the suggestions it certainly gives me options. 

*Edited for accuracy.


----------



## si_c (8 Apr 2020)

In theory yes you should be able to fit a larger low gear to the rear - the biggest issue will be the rear derailleur, I've just had a look on the Decathlon website and it looks like it is a short cage derailleur which means you are likely to have issues with fitting.


----------



## faster (8 Apr 2020)

If it was me, I'd have a go with the short cage mech. 

How short is it? Fairly short cage mechs still work with 11-28 and a standard double, and in this case it is single ring at the front, so a lot less slack to take up there. 

The main risk might be the top jockey wheel being too close to the cassette in the lowest gear rather than cage length.


----------



## Cycleops (8 Apr 2020)

You can get a gear range extender which fits between the derailleur and frame boss fixing for about a fiver, which pulls the jockey wheels away from the freewheel.


----------



## MarkF (8 Apr 2020)

MrsF has a mint green Elops and loves it (Think it's the basket), there is very steep hill from the canal towpath to our house, that's the bit she can't get up on the Elops but she can on her hybrid. Still, it's only a 10 min push, seems a lot of faff if the bike suits your partner 95% of time.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> MrsF has a mint green Elops and loves it (Think it's the basket), there is very steep hill from the canal towpath to our house, that's the bit she can't get up on the Elops but she can on her hybrid. Still, it's only a 10 min push, seems a lot of faff if the bike suits your partner 95% of time.


Indeed. The simple job i have in my head will probably translate into a much more involved job. But i think for around £20-30ish it is worth a crack. By the way, My missus' Elops is mint green also with a nice contrasting brown saddle and basket. I'll be sure to update the thread as i go even if a total disaster...


----------



## MarkF (8 Apr 2020)

HMS_Dave said:


> Indeed. The simple job i have in my head will probably translate into a much more involved job. But i think for around £20-30ish it is worth a crack. By the way, My missus' Elops is mint green also with a nice contrasting brown saddle and basket. I'll be sure to update the thread as i go even if a total disaster...



Good for you, I am sure she will appreciate it. Meanwhile, MrsF can carry on pushing.


----------

